# Liberation And Sikhism



## Admin (Oct 19, 2009)

Liberation is awakening from the deep sleep of ignorance. This process could take a millisecond or a lifetime. It requires conquering our own mind. Guru is the only one who is awake and Guru awakens us if we can accept Guru’s poking. “Just like an intoxicated elephant, our mind is drunk with the ego. The Guru pokes us with the bull hook to wake us up.” (159:7) Here is the complete Shabad: SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge

Liberation results in a paradigm shift where the same mind that used to generate poison before, now generates Amrit. Here is a Shabad that explains the liberated state of mind. (Kindly ignore the translations)
SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge

Concept of liberation involves duality. Guru takes us beyond liberation. Then we want to stay merged with God's feet. Then we see only love, everywhere. This love, if savored, shared and spread, it can cure the entire world.
SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge



*What is meant by Liberation? What is a Sikh idea of the concept of Liberation? Please share your understanding...
*
Regards


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 19, 2009)

I found this video to have relevance on this topic.

YouTube - Be the Lighthouse - Tribute to Yogi Bhajan


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Oct 21, 2009)

The idea of liberation in sikhism is almost similar to the idea as contained in ancient scriptures of India and,in nutshell, mean that this soul is not subjected to the 84 million junis. The small soul in us gets merged in the super-soul or the Brahm/ Nirankaar and is not sent back in any other format back to the galaxy of the beings. The soul then gets the status of the super soul and enjoys the super consciousness that is linked with the Brahm. However, it is a theory. Learned audience may also like to share.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome back "twinkle."  Interesting! There will be many who will want to share.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Oct 21, 2009)

"Concept of liberation involves duality. Guru takes us beyond liberation." [cited from Aman ji's post of 19.10.09]

Shall be grateful if the Contextual meaning of Duality and the subsequent line is elaborated.


----------

